# AKFF Shirts and Stickers



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Goodaye everyone. Phil (The Mariner) has been unable to get the manufacturers of the forum's previous merchandise to release the artwork. To save some time I have decided to again utilise them. I contacted them today about costings ect but at this stage have not yet had a reply. I am basically at this stage just letting you know we will be doing a run of shirts and some stickers for the first time. Alternatively if you think that they suck and the logo should be changed please voise your opinions also.

I would imagine that pricing would be similar as last time. I have copied the details from when Phil did the last lot in December 2005 and would assume the style and price would be the same or similar. I am also thinking about some Long sleeved T-shirts offering superior sun protection if enough interest is expressed. Here are the details I copied from PhilÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s Last production run;

A.K.F.F. shirts feature a small logo embroidered onto the front left breast area and a larger printed graphic on the back.

We offer several shirt choices for both men & women.

For the Ladies.

Short sleeve fitted poly/cotton crew-neck T shirt in sizes 8 (44cm bust)/10 (46cm bust)/12 (48cm bust)/14 (50cm bust) and 16 (52cm bust) @ $22.00 ea. Order code LSST.

Short sleeve poly/cotton polo shirt, UV rated SPF25 in sizes 8 (47cm bust)/10 (49cm bust)/12 (51cm bust)/14 (53cm bust)/16 (55cm bust)/18 (57cm bust) and 20 (59cm bust) @ $28.00 ea. Order code LSSP.

For the Men..

Short sleeve 100% cotton crew-neck T shirt in sizes S/M/L/XL/XXL and XXXL @ $22.00 ea. Order code MSST.

Short sleeve poly/cotton polo shirt, UV rated SPF25 in sizes S/M/L/XL/XXL and XXXL @ $27.00 ea. Order code MSSP.

Long sleeve poly/cotton polo shirt, UV rated SPF25 in sizes S/M/L/XL/XXL and XXXL @ $33.00 ea. Order code MLSP.

Mens sizing is S (53.5cm chest), M (56cm chest), L (58.5cm chest), XL (61cm chest), XXL (63.5cm chest) & XXXL (66cm chest).

*Important: The bust/chest measurements are of a shirt laid flat & measured side-to-side. To confirm your size, please measure an existing shirt you wear now. *

Colours available are black, white, royal blue and red. Regular postage is an additional $5.00 for 1-2 shirts, $8.50 for 3-4 shirts or add $2.00 if you'd like Express Post.

Our supplier needs a minimum of 5 shirts of any type or colour to do a print run so if I don't have your choice available I'll take orders until the minimum quantity is reached, then order them all together. Please allow 2-3 weeks delivery from when I have min. 5 shirts if I don't have your shirt in stock.

All payments will need to be made at time of order, so please PM me with your order (shirt order code, colour & quantities), postal address & postage method & I'll advise payment details.

A.K.F.F. kids shirts feature a small logo embroidered onto the front left breast area and a larger printed graphic on the back.

Short sleeve 100% cotton crew-neck T shirt in sizes 4 (37cm chest)/6 (39cm chest)/8 (41cm chest)/10 (43cm chest)/12 (45cm chest) & 14 (47cm chest) @ $20.00 ea. Order code KSST.

*Important: The chest measurements are of a shirt laid flat & measured side-to-side. To confirm your size, please measure an existing shirt your child wears now. *

Colours available are royal blue and red. Regular postage is an additional $5.00 for 1-2 shirts, $8.50 for 3-4 shirts or add $2.00 if you'd like Express Post.

Our supplier needs a minimum of 5 shirts of any type or colour to do a print run so if I don't have your choice available I'll take orders until the minimum quantity is reached, then order them all together. Please allow 2-3 weeks delivery from when I have min. 5 shirts if I don't have your shirt in stock.

All payments will need to be made at time of order, so please PM me with your order (shirt order code, colour & quantities), postal address & postage method & I'll advise payment details.

*Mens and Ladies shirts*





































*Kids shirts*



















Catch ya Scott


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Scott,

Good on you for getting this going again.

I have plenty of shirts but would really like AKFF patches to put on the shirts I wear fishing. I think a few others would be in the same position. If we did a run of embroidered patches I would buy at least three, maybe five. I've bought them from other fishing forums in the past. I think we could sell a few @ $10.00, which should leave a little bit for the hosting charges.


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Good idea Dave, i will send them another email requesting a price on some embroided patches also.

catch ya Scott


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Tryhard, I will email Phil and PM you with his reply mate.

Catch ya Scott


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWWKkQk8AACHfgAASUIWAAiAEWAo/7f+gMADWtQ1Tam1MQ00aaAaAaBqniaaEamTI9R6ho0ZqEU/SIGQPUyAGmgCAxZAWg28UQevtORqBYzu/MibLCLkeb95JrgR9XhjW1G3ahEcHuKU1lzAwDCyMq1FIgiQfCfDrVVIZErTMIJ2J3cSu33qyKccxNTqNBfAAYMqifEnvcvC2G3B9UGBHqSsCiBuCbQ68POCFE0O6giVat5LuSZDLpFUBZ5Hi6NTo68MwAVHQemhWBVobRAaWJoJ/i7kinChIMVIhJ4A=


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

redphoenix said:


> Love the logo, but it'd be nice if we had a version that can be scaled a bit bigger..


Where there is only one size to buy, for me the small size has more uses, as a patch; covering shirts, hats and blazer, and will fit most pockets


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

Scott I don't understand. If the manufacturers of the T shirts came up with the design of the logo then it's fair they keep it. But if one of us on the forum came up with the design, then by rights it is ours, and we decide who should manufacture the shirts for us. For all they know, we might think the shirts are crap and want to take our business somewhere else. The logo relates to OUR forum and OUR club, not their T shirt printing company. I just don't understand how they can hold onto our artwork... :?: :?: :?: 
Cheers

Simon
Prowler 15


----------



## Gator (May 10, 2006)

Scott: I think Simon has a point. However, whatever the result I will be in it, prefer long sleve though.

Ta
Duncan


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

have sent you a PM with an order Scott.


----------



## Rod L (Aug 29, 2005)

That's a very good point Simon.
I designed the FishYak as part of a competition early on in the forum's life and Phil added the Aussie map to give the finishing touch. So, that to me would mean we (AKFF) own the copyright for the logo.
The artwork is probably a different story but we should be able to reproduce the logo via any manufacturer shouldn't we?

By the way, I got a red long sleve version in the first round and where it every trip


----------



## Shoey (Aug 30, 2005)

The logo should be able to be reproduced fairly easily. As Rod and Simon have mentioned, Phil simply employed a second party to print that particular logo, not design it. I understand if they wont release their artwork, but it should be an easy item to scan.

I missed the last 2 orders and will definately place an order for 2-3 shirts in the next run.


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

I don't want to get on to a soap box, but I think that as a matter of principle we should not give them the business. Apart from holding onto OUR artwork, I seem to remember that Phil went through hell to get the first batch of T shirts printed and sent to us. The poor guy was constantly battling with the printers, and eventually we got them. Doesn't seem very professional to me. If everyone can wait a bit longer and it's not too much hassle, I don't think we should give them our hard earned money. Where do they get off holding us to ransom like this? We should consider using someone else. And if they so much as use our artwork, or something similar for another client....well...bring it on... :evil: 
Cheers

Simon
Prowler 15


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Guys, I have got a copy of the logo from Phil, but to save time and hassle I thought I would at least get a quote from the old printers prior to getting new artwork done. I am still of the opinion that since Phil paid them to do the artwork it belongs to Phil but he told me he has asked them twice. He also told me you have to keep on at them to get it done but I think it may be worth doing with them this time so we can get something arranged quickly. Once I get one in my possession I will try a few of the local alternatives so it is easier for me to give them some stick if they are being slack.

Catch ya Scott


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## Booligal (Dec 24, 2005)

Red,

You make a Canberra boy proud. I can confirm that tail is not a Burley Griffin Carp!

Keep up the good work.


----------



## Rod L (Aug 29, 2005)

Red,
It's a mac.
And you're spot on with the yak


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWe00Y34AABxfgAASWIegAjAkFAo/7/6gIAByIpoHqHqZPSAAAaPUDU0yapmo0ZNqPUDTBppPUIMqvI2Txf5cnKdJNw9qN0p39dVsaVdkcU+xWAqZ2bEw8OM9tQEO8oGRAna2jTMLNIV7JCS+CV1JGHlaN+Cwbx7MBVYuFxaIw1IIG1ikP4JBiL8XckU4UJDtNGN+


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Red

MacYak3 is on the money mate, in the earlier ones the fish overshadowed the yak part, whereas this is a better balance of yak and fish....welldone


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

Scott said:


> Guys, I have got a copy of the logo from Phil, but to save time and hassle I thought I would at least get a quote from the old printers prior to getting new artwork done. I am still of the opinion that since Phil paid them to do the artwork it belongs to Phil but he told me he has asked them twice. He also told me you have to keep on at them to get it done but I think it may be worth doing with them this time so we can get something arranged quickly. Once I get one in my possession I will try a few of the local alternatives so it is easier for me to give them some stick if they are being slack.
> 
> Catch ya Scott


Scott if you can get me the images, I can get a quote off of the guys who do our stuff here at work. We get a pretty good rate, as they are really hungry for my mob's business, especially when we are talking about uniforming up 600 odd people. So I am sure I can get a reasonable rate, it will be worth a try at least :wink:

Let me know if you want me to give it a bash and I will PM you my e-mail?


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Blaen, I can see your email address with my admin privileges. I will get you to enquire if you don't mind. I can email you the logo or we can use the new improved version if people think it is better.

Can I get you guys to comment on this graphic below I have been playing with? I based it on the shirts that my brother in law used to do for the dive shop he part owned at Byron and they were very popular. I figure they may appeal to some of the younger members. His was called the Sundive Pirate Club where I have called this the AKFF Pirate Paddlers. If you have any suggestions for improvements, think they totally suck or think they are OK please voice your opinions below.

Catch ya Scott


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Red Phoenix did these ones for me so if you prefer them again let me know. I copied his font on my efforts as I thought it was sweet.










Catch ya Scott


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

I like it ! 8)


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

aaahhharrrr me hearties its the pirate yakkers.... ahoy ya scurvy dogs, give us your booty. throw down your SX40's and yer buxom wenches,,,, and a packet of soft plastics too. aharrrrr

aaahharrrrrr where's me buccaneers??

aaaharrrr, found 'em....they be on the side of me buccenhead :shock: :roll:

If proceeding with a shirt order I would prefer a 'modernisation' of the existing AKFF logo, not a completely new logo such as the pirate one...otherwise every time I slipped the shirt on I'd need to speak in a pirate voice....aharrrrrrr


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Davey, it would be in addition to the other shirts, not replacing the other shirts. We only need small production runs if utilising the exisiting printers.

Catch ya Scott


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

Or maybe if you only wanted to talk pirate language sometimes, just the pirate logo on the front, like the members badge.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2006)

Scott,

That logo looks awesome mate 

I like Skull2 the most I think.

But any of those options you guys have posted will be a hit with members I reckon  great stuff

My brother and his mates had a unofficial fishing club down in Tassie with a bunch of his mates involved, they set up their own website and posted pictures and storys of alot of their trips together  of course there was more drinking than fishing, hence the name of their club '3 Buckets No Fish'

They had about 10-12 guys involved and ran year long comps between two teams using a points system.

To cut a long story short, they had terry towling hats, stubbie coolers and shirts made up with each their nicknames on them.

Do you guys reckon it would be possible to get the shirts done up with names across the back footy team style?  I'd be down for something like that to wear paddling 

I guess anyone who wanted their name on the back could always get them done themselves....... 8)


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWWb9YKoAAEJfgAAScOeAEhzmFAov7/+gMAEjUCJkyE0UfhNQmmyYiMJ7VNoYGQZAAYjQZDIDBKp5qamQAmk00MhoA0aaCCuNoLVj/Dtj3mtqRZ4M69GoeD6vw7MeRfXmPY077Pq3Vq1laPxV6zuIKMo5gOO+F0zxpDc5sj0lLCwBjFEqhaJKjqayd4f0FX6OY6CQgAj1uc0wlxIDjannllllZXO0B+ndoIf2OSFUjh3EqlWY8urorYTWyjhqbdhcPaV1Krb5AYQgG75ZOyN4Z7IU5it6ASxYgLSCrxVEVK4JyVyfamN2mMOasr2Yrv0KVLJy33nK7ObEybY5xQ7Z7FbSTodweapoxZBK9iFg2HmPhlLEuguplgZSgR6dHqgpBzbNpXbEKcnLVGG9Epw2DWN0sUaoS3VqqnYIBDGoxzazT+rXU3qZe9DMzph/i7kinChIM36wVQA=


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

Happy to look into it Scott,

Maybe we need a new poll on the alternate designs? A post with pictures of those ones and ones Fishbrain proposed as well, plus any others people come up with?

The minimum order quantity my mob will do is 25, so we need to know which design before hand.


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Just heard back from the original printers and will be happy with runs of at least 10 garments.

Catch ya Scott


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi Rod L
I agree with Dodge, thats the one. What it represents seems to be easier to see

Cheers Andybear :lol:


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Scott said:


> think they totally suck or think they are OK please voice your opinions below.


You asked for an honest opinion...it sucks.

I tend to be a traditionalist when it comes to emblems

Being of the older generation, for me it lowers yak fishing, but as you say may appeal to the younger mob.

Won't get my knickers in a knot regardless of final selection :wink:


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Dodge, I respect your opinion mate, thanks for voicing it. I kind of like the skull-n-paddle ones personally I must admit. What I didn't specify was that I thought that the front of the shirt could have a small skull and cross paddle with he AKFF pirate paddlers on it and a large skull-n-paddles on the back with Australian Kayak Fishing Forum underneath. I think they would need to be in navy Blue or black to get the full benefit.

For the first order if utilising the old printers we would use the old version of the logo as the artwork already exists. I surveyed students at uni today and being under 35 they all preferred the skull-n-paddle emblem over the original but then I surveyed the facilitators who were all over 50 and they all preferred the older logo. That was why due to the difference in ages and tastes on here, the old logo wouldn't have been replaced with the skull-n-paddle they would complement each other.

The existing printers are happy to do embroidered patches and the printed shirts however their sticker price was over twice what Davey G could get so I will look at other printers for them and use Red's new version of the old logo.

Blaen, I think Fishbrain's shirts were his own venture not something for the forum mate.

As far as the cost goes, it would appear that they have had a price rise. I will establish what postage will be to me here and then up to you guys and see if we can do them for the same price. I will also see if one of the local printers is interested in small production runs and if so what the artwork will cost. I will keep you all advised on the progress.

Catch ya Scott


----------



## Rod L (Aug 29, 2005)

Guys,
Here's the original FishYak pic.
I also have it in .tif format

Were you trying to replicate it or use it to create other versions?


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWXxkveYAAEffgAASceeAAolkFKo////gMAFqsDETI0MpHqBkDE9QAyNAEU8CZTUGgANAANDQCVMmhDRqYTTKDQGgDEyCAYbcbgngNyd81PHeqJf6s1fmmWJ4VK7rFe0DpUBFmdAWEdZnfEHGiwQNwIZrCw1qrKqlAk8H9wX53BKZvEmpPlXkMtNCtc2d5nouhAZGFttbWFMgLxI4vSDKPYxfZkBgq6FbWTuCETDIw1yl7EQ3AxfkoStmOAQVOkDr6+GpdFGRzIWN5v8iBBFutUrTiqlcVq58tYFzpy0jtXJJwaiQU2Y6qR4SI4IUQ5q4M0zsvmM6Z71yMmJmfOLhU1RJiKY43U44yGgStSEKkUyFeLW0B7DyGDqMruD+0qdJHJDdozkLBcnY/0bOkcOimz4eozt2tb5BdlI2iQcPXDN6ZaNfpZJJyqKP5WkiMU2vUREEuFsKgHoe0lcF6sFEbp1L39kxSNFC2+XcvCokiMkZ/F3JFOFCQfGS95g=


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

Dodge said:


> I tend to be a traditionalist when it comes to emblems
> 
> Being of the older generation, for me it lowers yak fishing, but as you say may appeal to the younger mob.


I suppose I am in the "in betweens" generation, but I'm not that big on the skull and crossed paddles emblem myself.

For me I like to original logo, with the map just like at the top of the page, to me it represents us as a united national body, which I really like the feel of. (sorry to our OS members)


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

seems to me the skull and cross paddles represents something a bit more rebellious rather than the "family" clean image the site has tried to create.

Original for me .


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWS/xswUAAClfgAASUacACAAkHCA//98gMADYrERNPKHpMmmnqAAAEJMeqNGg0GQ0AAJVPJkSnmmgm1Jp6jTaj0aIERSv5xM2wV/Gyfdtqj6QxjHtESyUtIu/7xxq68i0hQ8sX2v1N/orc2dCMLDqJVAnqvhJwbM3rFFlRppXNP6CoTvaAxxK1EBI5f+98E7a6ZvfZ5GupEog/sBWZJSoAaUXu6XE/kVidYtvqCSCtXuEBNiMCydJiisAq0iA05My2CnTn1gYubTUlp0fJ8sBMRYXcv9SvNUhysQ4FOpKzIGgY81pGBBjh+LuSKcKEgX+NmCg


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

SCott,

Can you send me the artwork with the Map in it please and I will get the quote organised this week?


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWTuZbr4AACTXgAASQIcBs9AAP//fsDAAw2wlU9U8mjJNHqYGpkY1DZQiYkyPSBoANAADU1NqaG1NABoAAEAYUooL9Ybqz3NOkYRJrGzbVPllCYL4HNGfkb1g7kXToKhzaw+7wPNUUUIcW853dmPw1IKyp9IZiV0Ui0CRMdWSSCFTc1O2VLRttk778Xi9ojxuTsX1+LO6ADQkWGRkgrWY8N6iEqieiyE5hA2ZRsgImuiHpg8Djc08hQHILjKolG8Se2YVmGNZHEiyUxQAtgIchBqBcjJ/xdyRThQkDuZbr4A=


----------



## RobbieAUS (Dec 30, 2005)

I don't think I qualify as younger generation any more. I'm hanging on to it like my life depended on it though! I love both the original and the new. The original because it shows what we're all about in a simple logo, and the new because it's a bit of fun. I'll take a couple of each. And just as an aside, if you pop a Jolly Roger on the kayak, you certainly get noticed more on Sydney Harbour :lol:

See you on the water,
Robbie


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

redphoenix said:


> John,
> 
> PNG version with the transparency layer included - should make things easier for the printers.
> 
> ...


Thanks Red,
I will get on to our supplier when I get back to work on Thursday.


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Guys, I am in the process of getting some quotes from some local printers as the existing quotes were a joke. Even selling the shirts at cost which i plan to do I would have had to increase the price. I have gotten a good price from one of the local printers and am waiting on a few others to reply to my email.

If we go screen printed front and back rather than embroided front and screen printed rear this will make them around $5.00 per unit. What do you guys think?

Catch ya Scott


----------



## sam60 (Aug 30, 2005)

sounds like a plan....... the wife and I will take a couple of them when prices are confirmed.


----------



## BJT (Feb 24, 2006)

Screen printed front and back sounds like a goer!!!!


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Sorry guys I just read my post above and it should have read $5.00 cheaper per unit not $5.00 per unit. This is compared to a screen printed rear and an embroidered front of T-shirt. I will advise on final pricing when it is known, thankyou all for your patience.

Catch ya Scott


----------



## BJT (Feb 24, 2006)

Still sounds good to me scott  !!


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

Im so excited :lol:

 fishing Russ


----------

